# 'Time Log' Apps for Employees?



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Wondering if there are any apps for small business, that log worker's hours? Allows them to log in and out from a phone, and then posts those hours on main page? Maybe tags location also.

I use a traditional logbook currently, but would like to simplify the process, and remove temptation to log incorrect times.

Know of any that are good and inexpensive ones? any good 'free' ones?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

TSheets (now owned by Quickbooks) and TimeStation are the two we have used. TSheets is our current one.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

DeanV said:


> TSheets (now owned by Quickbooks) and TimeStation are the two we have used. TSheets is our current one.


@DeanV *Thank you* for your comment. I'd be interested in specifically how this works for you, and how you introduce it, and utilize it throughout the week, if you wouldn't mind sharing (it's a new concept for me, but would like to implement something like this)...

How do you direct your employees to use his app? Do you tell them to just press 'clock in' at the beginning of the day, and 'clock out' at the end? Or do you have your schedule integrated with their profile? Do you allow them to make notes and/or edit their hours? What about drive time? Do you ever give your guys drive time one way, and if so, how does that work with this app?

Have heard nothing but good things about QuickBooks, and might have to make the leap someday... The price structure for TimeSheet is on the expensive side: base $20 + $8/employee. I did look into it. I think if I was currently using QB it would be more enticing, but is a little expensive right now - maybe in summer if I expand my employee numbers. Want to make sure I can get my employee(s) to make the transition first, and that it is a good idea.

I decided to try the 14 day "free trial" of ClockShark, to see if the concept will work, and I think it might be good, even to track my own hours and make notes. It is *edit- fine print states price as follows: 15/base + $3/employee. Thought it was free + $3/person.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have them clock in and clock out as needed. If it is a drive time one way deal, they just clock in or out accordingly. We have done it two ways. Either with a iPad that the whole crew uses or on individual phones. The crews have adapted well. It is much easier than paper time cards, IMO. It is nice to be able to track things by the job and have it tracked. Helps with useful job costing reports.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Gotta be easy to make an app like that. What's the fee for? Just because they know it's a niche thing?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> Gotta be easy to make an app like that. What's the fee for? Just because they know it's a niche thing?


The “fee” offers continuing services on the user interface, such as the ability to schedule months in advance, with detailed notes about the job. When the employee logs in the can interact with the job schedule. They have a personal profile that lets them know what they should work on today, notes about job and address, etc...

As @DeanV said, some of them directly link to quick books. 

Can’t find one that doesn’t have a fee. Agree it is an overpriced convenience, but would be useful.

I would like to be a step removed from the employee time clock, making it easier to enforce, and be a neutral party to accurate time keeping.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

The concept has merit. Sticks a GPS pin when the employee logs in, and another pin when they log out. Sends that information, along with hours and notes, to the Admin's calendar/schedule on a daily weekly and monthly basis.

Employers must ensure honesty and integrity, but also have an obligation to account for those hours which are directly or indirectly related to the customer.

I want to avoid being the target of blame for user errors (on either side of the clock).
At the same time...employees are generally working for money, not because they especially like me or my company.

Employees come and go, and are not always interested in keeping an "accurate" time log. Every year I am challenged by employees that can't add, or have difficulty writing the correct time (eg., writing 8am instead of 9am), writing the wrong date (or no date), or inquiring on a regular basis what time "I want them" to clock out at (yeah, this happens), etc... This is a huge annoyance for me, and happens so often I am motivated to do something about it.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

We are a weird use case, mostly due to the dynamic of our owners. We invested heavy into Sage 100 accounting before my time, so anything we use will have to interact natively with Sage. (Otherwise there is too much Time/Money/Effort required to do a new implementation.)

A few years ago, I looked at all of the options and was impressed with many of them, but ultimately we didn't switch because Sage is archaic and they don't do a whole lot of integrations.

What I consider the leaders are:


*Jobber* [Link] - Not cheap but not much more expensive than any of the others. I have debated using it for our Refinishing division. Aside from the scheduling, clock in/out, QB integration and mobile Credit Card processing, If I were to start my own company I would likely us it for 2 main reasons
It has PM features (Create, Submit & Track Changes) inside the app.
It includes a CRM. The ability to have a phone call come in and immediately know (I gave this guy a price 2 years ago, he is a referral from a regular customer, etc.) is big with sales.

*BusyBusy* [Link] - I actually know one of the guys that founded this. It comes out of Southern Utah. (Mormons seem to all know each other) It's more geared toward commercial construction, because it has daily reports / safety reports as one of the key features. (You can do it with other options, it's just not as refined) It also does everything you would need. and it's pretty cheap.
*Tsheets* [Link] - Good for Time Tracking and GPS Login/Logout. Now owned by QuickBooks
*ClockShark* [Link] - Same thing.
*Raken* [Link] - Way Expensive. Been on Jobsites where the GC used it before. Commercial orented.
I looked at a bunch of other ones, but these stood out to me. At the Time Jobber and Busy Busy weren't around yet, and Tsheets/ClockShark were the big players.

Things to consider:

Are you only going to use the Time Tracking and scheduling portion?

We do job costing on all of our jobs. Every activity is broken down into Cost Codes and tracked so we can monitor how we do on each job and track changes in production from Job to Job. It's great to know what you average for certain activities from month to month. But because we already setup our estimates that way, Using that functionality in the app is easy for us. If you aren't job costing, then it will require more time on your part to start using some of the benefits of these apps. (You should be and it's not hard, but it will add steps up front to setting up a job.)

If you have figured out your unit pricing, (another benefit of job costing) then you could use an app like Jobber to do a jobwalk, go back to the truck and send out the quote, all before you drive away. Then you have nothing to think about when you get home. You can track the quotes from the app to know if you want to follow up, etc.

If you do a lot of commercial work and need good daily reporting, then BusyBusy is a good choice.

If you just want the basics, then Any of them should do.

Just always ask yourself: "Am I adding steps or removing Steps?"

If you are able to cut out 2 or more steps with an app, then it may be worth it. If I can Schedule, Invoice, Track Time, Track Progress, etc. from a single point, instead of having to Print out Timecards, Fill Out Time Cards, Add up the hours, Enter them into my accounting software, Check on where the guys are, look at my Calendar, Update the Schedule, text the guys next weeks schedule, etc. then it's likely a win.

On the other hand if you want to use an App, but you still have to do all the other stuff and then manually put all the info in the app, and then manually take it out of the app to put it in you calendar/accounting software/etc. It's just adding steps.

I'm interested to hear what you decide! And your review 1 Month in and 1 year in!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

kentdalimp said:


> We are a weird use case, mostly due to the dynamic of our owners. We invested heavy into Sage 100 accounting before my time, so anything we use will have to interact natively with Sage. (Otherwise there is too much Time/Money/Effort required to do a new implementation.)
> 
> A few years ago, I looked at all of the options and was impressed with many of them, but ultimately we didn't switch because Sage is archaic and they don't do a whole lot of integrations.
> 
> ...


*Thank you @kentdalimp! Great response!!*

I don't have time to read and interact with this now, but will definitely be going through this in detail in the next day or two (and will comment). I have about 2 weeks to make a decision, as I have already started using a 14 day trial of ClockShark (turns out "free" means "basic" and monthly costs are $15 base fee + $3 for admin and $3/ employee.

I already like the idea, but the costs need to be considered, as overhead is a silent killer.

BusyBusy looks promising, but is it actually Free?
Have looked into a couple already that _say "free"_, and then you're hit with a whammy monthly charge after you create an account.

thanks again.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Holland said:


> *Thank you @kentdalimp! Great response!!*
> 
> I don't have time to read and interact with this now, but will definitely be going through this in detail in the next day or two (and will comment). I have about 2 weeks to make a decision, as I have already started using a 14 day trial of ClockShark (turns out "free" means "basic" and monthly costs are $15 base fee + $3 for admin and $3/ employee.
> 
> ...


Holland,

It's been over a year since I played with any of them, but I remember that BusyBusy's free version was actually free. You couldn't schedule with it a year ago (probably the same now) but you could track clock in and out, and I believe you could incorporate GPS (GeoFence) with the free version. 

Good luck!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

My main issue with these is who pays for the employee's cell phone usage? If you need an iPhone or Android phone to use these apps, plus a data plan, etc.... 

Then there's the privacy issue of the apps tracking your GPS 24/7. You can't force an employee to use something like that.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Masterwork said:


> My main issue with these is who pays for the employee's cell phone usage? If you need an iPhone or Android phone to use these apps, plus a data plan, etc....
> 
> Then there's the privacy issue of the apps tracking your GPS 24/7. You can't force an employee to use something like that.


All of the companies that I know that use them, reimburse the employee for the usage. I've seen anywhere from $5-$50 a month.

Most employee's see it as "necessary for employment" thing. Ultimately if you have one that honestly can't afford it or wants to make a fuss, there are options like having the Foreman clock everyone in. 

In the US with companies like Cricket/Boost Mobile/etc. getting 4 lines + 4 phones and unlimited calls and data for $100 a month is always an option. 

Employees are smart, they know how to go in and disable GPS on their phones, of course at that point it becomes pretty obvious that they are doing it. 

While you are correct, it can raise privacy issues, etc. There are already policies in place (at least in the US) that allow it. While I am one of those employees who might raise a fuss about it if I was told I HAD to do it, I am apparently the minority because most people just accept it. However, If we as a Company required it, and followed the federal rules, then it doesn't ultimately matter if the employee was upset about it. They either can comply or seek employment elsewhere. 

Article: Can Employer Require US to Use Cell Phones Without Reimbursement


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Both On the clock and Sinc have worked great for my company


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> My main issue with these is who pays for the employee's cell phone usage? If you need an iPhone or Android phone to use these apps, plus a data plan, etc....
> 
> Then there's the privacy issue of the apps tracking your GPS 24/7. You can't force an employee to use something like that.


The GPS function is only active while the app is being used. In other words, the GPS only monitors employees location while they are at work, specifically can be set to log location when they clock in and when they clock out. GPS does not track employees when app is off. 

In my opinion it is reasonable to require employees whereabouts to be verified when they are on the job. If you're at work, you really cant expect "privacy" in regards to your location, can you?


As kentdalimp stated, it is legal for employers to request employees to do so.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Read the app's fine print. I bet some are monitoring all the time.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Masterwork said:


> Read the app's fine print. I bet some are monitoring all the time.


I am using ClockShark currently for a 14 day trial. When my employee logged out today, it went dark. Gives no further information about him at all, simply says "no employees found".


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Holland said:


> I am using ClockShark currently for a 14 day trial. When my employee logged out today, it went dark. Gives no further information about him at all, simply says "no employees found".


This is where it kind of becomes a sticky situation. 

To Masterpiece Credit, just because it doesn't show you the data, doesn't mean it isn't tracking data that it sells off to other companies. If you read any of the popups that come up when you install an app, you agree to them having full access a lot of the time. They are supposed to inform you if they are going to sell that data, but they can use it internally for a bunch of stuff. So yes, they could be gathering data on your employees phones outside of work, because they agreed to let the app do it. (They never read the agreement when they installed it.)

Now if an employee finds out that they are doing something with the data the employee (or any user) never agreed to, then you can take the company to court. Now starts a whole slew of lawsuits that may or may not include you for having them use an "Unsecure" app. 

It is a real risk, that a lot of us brush off because it is so common place we don't even think about it. Is it likely to happen, not really, and they would have to have a good case to find any fault in what you did. (Operating under good faith.) but yes it can and does happen. It's a risk you have to asses for yourself. Software companies have a vested interest in doing things correctly, but that doesn't mean it cant happen. 

You could argue one way or the other all day long, but you should make an informed decision either way. I love my privacy, but I also love the convenience of services like Google.

If you think they don't track a whole lot, here is an exercise I want you to try. (If you have a Google account)

1) go to Google Maps in your Browser: [Maps.Google.Com]
2) Click on the 3 Bars at the top Left
3) Click on "Your Timeline"
4) Be amazed at how much info they have on you if you have ever used Google Maps, and didn't opt out.

Not saying one is either good or bad, just saying that Masterpiece has a valid concern.


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Holland said:


> Wondering if there are any apps for small business, that log worker's hours? Allows them to log in and out from a phone, and then posts those hours on main page? Maybe tags location also.
> 
> I use a traditional logbook currently, but would like to simplify the process, and remove temptation to log incorrect times.
> 
> Know of any that are good and inexpensive ones? any good 'free' ones?


I use an app called, wait for it, hours tracker. Works for iphone and droid. It is free but you can only track 3 jobs at a time. The Pro version allows unlimited job tracking and is only a one time fee of $10-15. I just reimburse an employee when they download it because limiting to only 3 jobs is pretty hard. It allows for gps clock ins as well when you arrive at the job. I have everyone email me there job report on Sunday.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Respec said:


> I use an app called, wait for it, hours tracker. Works for iphone and droid. It is free but you can only track 3 jobs at a time. The Pro version allows unlimited job tracking and is only a one time fee of $10-15. I just reimburse an employee when they download it because limiting to only 3 jobs is pretty hard. It allows for gps clock ins as well when you arrive at the job. I have everyone email me there job report on Sunday.


thanks @Respec, 

I downloaded Hours Tracker, and have been looking though it. 
It looks great if used for (wait for it) tracking hours, and the price is right. Would not have a problem reimbursing employees for costs. 

At this point I am slightly leaning towards BusyBusy, but hoping to take it for a test spin next pay period and see how it works in real life. 

I have been using ClockShark for the last week and a half. Really, it is more than I need. I just want to track my employees hours, and have it send me the totals and location of job sites. 

So far all of them seem better than the pen and paper method.


----------

